# Good roofing nailer?



## housedr (Nov 5, 2004)

Geeze, seems like good tools are so hard to find anymore! I have two Porter Cable and two Bostich roofing nailers. My Bostich are getting up there in age, and need to be replaced. I planed to replace them with the new, lighter Porters, but they are far to undepenable for my taste. One of them has been in the shop 3 times already this summer, and the other is all but crapped out, and it has only shot about four boxes of nails. 

Anyone have a good suggestion for a light weight, DEPENDABLE roofing nailer? I've heard the Hitachi is about the best. Is that true? I'm not really concerned about the cost, because the four I have now are eating into profits on repair bills. Any info would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks, HouseDr.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

Those who use nailers swear by the hitachi.


----------



## punkin (May 28, 2005)

i use a max that I've owned for about six years without any trouble it even survived a three story fall with no damage


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

punkin said:


> i use a max that I've owned for about six years without any trouble it even survived a three story fall with no damage


 3 story into grass or concrete? If concrete, that's impressive.


----------



## punkin (May 28, 2005)

Grumpy said:


> 3 story into grass or concrete? If concrete, that's impressive.


gravel


----------



## A+Carpenter (Apr 19, 2005)

I use Max and porter . I love Hitachi


----------



## Jason (Apr 29, 2005)

I use the bosch roof nailer. Works just fine.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

I had this thread in mind when I looked at a roofer's gun last week at lunch time. They were both using Senco roof stapelers. I know that staples are a real "treat" to tear off, but what are the advantages/disadvantages of staples vs. nails?


----------



## punkin (May 28, 2005)

mdshunk said:


> I had this thread in mind when I looked at a roofer's gun last week at lunch time. They were both using Senco roof stapelers. I know that staples are a real "treat" to tear off, but what are the advantages/disadvantages of staples vs. nails?


done a search and found this



> Staples are more prone to be improperly placed than
> nails.
> The average tearing resistance of two staples ranged
> from 21 to 23 pounds regardless of parallel, horizontal
> ...


----------



## nailerman (May 25, 2005)

*good roofing nailers*

Hitachi is definitely the best roofing nailer on the market. Senco and max also offer nice roofing nailers. All are more expensive, but you get what you pay for.


----------



## bergenbldr (Apr 23, 2005)

mdshunk said:


> I had this thread in mind when I looked at a roofer's gun last week at lunch time. They were both using Senco roof stapelers. I know that staples are a real "treat" to tear off, but what are the advantages/disadvantages of staples vs. nails?


 Some roofing manufactures do allow staples,but the nrca does not approve it.NO good reason to use staples for shingle roofing ever.


----------



## housedr (Nov 5, 2004)

Thanks all. That's just what I thought. I will invest in a high end nailer this time. Not that I have anything against the others, but I have to agree when it comes to tools you get what you pay for!!


----------



## PPro (Jan 26, 2005)

Just for another opinion- Go Senco!


----------



## BUILDERCONST. (Jun 27, 2005)

Don't go Senco...no!!!
go Max or Hitachi


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

mdshunk said:


> but what are the advantages/disadvantages of staples vs. nails?


Staples aren't allows in most codes or by most manufacturers.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

There are no more staples in this state...........period.


----------



## Longacre (Jun 7, 2005)

Stay clear of Porter Cable, Ive used 2 of them and both suck. Bostitch makes a nice one though.


----------



## youngroof (Apr 24, 2005)

I'd have to go with Bostich, my Porter Cable spend more time in my shop then on a roof


----------



## housedr (Nov 5, 2004)

Hey all! Shortly after my last post I picked up a Hitachi NV 45AB. The action is smooth, and sets quite well. I have done quite a few roofs with it already and can't count the number of boxes of nails. 1 1/2, 1 1/4, 1 3/4, it doesn't seem to matter. To date I have yet to have a jam. It feels just a little heavier than I expected, but all in all I give it two thumbs up! I'd consider it a first class nailer. 

Later all


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

I sucked it up and bought guns. I hear alot of guys bad mouthing porter in this thread but all of mine are porter and have had no problems other than the occasional jam.

Are you guys oiling your guns daily? I oil mine at least once a day.


----------

